# Ro/di



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Just wondering how much DI Resin you put in your di cartridge, are you filling in right up? Reason I'm asking is because my last cartridge that was spent and needing changed, half of it was still good and the other half had changed color,


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Whatever said:


> Just wondering how much DI Resin you put in your di cartridge, are you filling in right up? Reason I'm asking is because my last cartridge that was spent and needing changed, half of it was still good and the other half had changed color,


You fill the whole cartridge. If half hasn't changed the color that's still considered good I believe. I may wait until the whole resin changes color then replace. Is your TDS going up?


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I had to change it, it was climbing, I was just wondering why half was still good, thanks for your help


----------

